# My First LS--pics and questions



## KatieShephard (Oct 12, 2014)

My recipe for reference: 
Co 33%
OO 67%
sf 1%
added .5oz sodium soap to lye water before the lye
Cooked for 4+ hours (think I overcooked)...was trying to get a clear paste...didn't happen





I made this a few weeks ago, and when I did, it was not as clear as this. I could have sworn I took pics, but I can't seem to find them. 





I made it to be a dish soap, and only sf 1% (to account for error), but it doesn't cut the grease enough. Next time I'll try a much higher CO%. For now, it's working pretty well as hand soap. I can't wait to dilute it even more and use it in my foaming soap bottles. PS--How cool is my Breaking Bad soap dispenser? My little bro made it for me 

Only question is: _what in the heck in the cloudy stuff floating on top in the jar?_ Could this be extra oil, even if I only sf at 1%? Could it be extra oil from the sodium soap that I added in the beginning to the lye water? ...that soap was sf @ 5%. Thoughts?



Here is a video of the viscosity after a dilution of 3:1...thought this may be helpful to other newbies 

hope the link works...
https://flic.kr/p/pDmgCH


----------



## lsg (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice, clear soap.:razz:


----------



## Susie (Oct 12, 2014)

I really can't see the cloudiness.  Give it a week or so to see what it does.  Yes, I love your beaker soap pump!


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 12, 2014)

lsg said:


> Nice, clear soap.:razz:


Thanks LSG!



Susie said:


> I really can't see the cloudiness.  Give it a week or so to see what it does.  Yes, I love your beaker soap pump!


Susie, it's hard to see in the pic, but it's cloudy just at the top.  I made it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 12, 2014)

The only thing I see is in the jar there may be a little bit of chunky undiluted soap floating on top? Otherwise it looks great.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 12, 2014)

new12soap said:


> The only thing I see is in the jar there may be a little bit of chunky undiluted soap floating on top? Otherwise it looks great.



Hmmm...undiluted soap...I wonder if that's it.  It's like a film on top if I unscrew the top and look down.  If that's what it is, how do I fix it and/or make sure it doesn't happen again?


----------



## Susie (Oct 14, 2014)

If it is undiluted soap, just pull it out of the pump and put it into something and add a bit of hot water at the time until it all melts.  But, you really need to figure out what it is, so if you could pull it out, it would help.


----------

